# Now I am sitting here crying..



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

HEy girls!

I wrote my breeder and asked her to send me another picture of Haylee before we pick her up.
Well, then she told us that she got bit by a tick on the neck and must of reacted allergical. Her little head got swollen (over night) and she passed away over night             Oh god that just cant be! Why did that happen???

She offered me the little sister of Haylee, ...I dont know...I am su hurt... I was already so in love with my Haylee baby...    

......


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh I am so sorry, what a sad story!!! Dont rush into anything think it thru.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about Haylee   You take the time you need and dont jump into getting another chi until you are ready. We are here for you


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.......I lost my first chi also... I had been awaiting her home coming for weeks....the breeder's grandchildren took her outside and left her alone and she fell into the pond and drowned.....even though she had never actually been with us, the sense of loss was overwhelming !


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

God ey... why my baby Haylee???
Might sound stupid, but she was already in my heard and I already loved her sooo very much       
What am I gonna tell my princess Leah (daughter)???
I made us a calander, with days for her to cross out, until we get her....with a picture of Haylee on the day we go pick her up....
I also bought her a little coat with her name on it....    
God I am so sad...
Thank you for your nice words!
I doesnt seem real...more like a BAD BAD dream...


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I am so sorry That is awful. I know you will find another baby to love but it is heartbreaking


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry. If it were me, I'd give myself some time to grieve over the loss of Haylee before deciding whether or not to take her sister - or another puppy - as a replacement. Though we'll never understand the reasons why, I'm sending out some prayers for you and your daughter Leah. ((((HUGS))))

*Nikki *


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:shock: Oh dear god!!! Will this month hurry and be over already!!!!!!! There has been nothing but bad luck with everyone.

I am so sorry to her she died. I would take her sister, it will help ease the loss and your daughter disappointment


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh I wish I knew what to say. I'm so sorry to read this. I do agree with KJ though, I would take the sister. She will heal the hurt with some time.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh I am so sorry.  It doesn't sound silly that you were already attached to her and loved her before you actually got her. It's completely understandable. If it were me I would go ahead and get her sister too.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Very sorry for your loss. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

gosh hun (((hugs))) i understand how hurt youa re. my thoughts are with you.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Im so sorry but I think that you were destined to have Haylees sister - fate has a way with everything - you will see it all happened fpor a reason in the end :wave:


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

Awww, I'm so sorry! Why did the breeder wait to tell you until after you e-mailed her? Anyway, that's besides the point. My heart goes out to you and your daughter. I can only imagine how you feel. It's just so devastating.... Hugs from Dixie and me...


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hello everyone!

You guys are great, thank you so much!
I was up most of the night and now its not even 6 o´clock...
Still dont know what to do...
I only think it must of really been for a reason....because it was SO close before we were gonna pick her up.
Well, the breeder feels quilty ...She didnt regonize the tick and found my baby Haylee dead in the morning...

I am not sure, but I think I will get a sister or a brother from her...then I at least get to have a little peace of Haylee inside that little one...

Oh gosh you always read stuff like this, but you dont think its every gonna happen to yourself....    

Thanks again & xx,


Nadine.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

im so sorry to hear about Haylee. I think you are doing the right thing to get the sister. That way you will have a piece of Haylee in her. Im am sooo sorry for you. XOXOXO Kay


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

How sad :love9: I'm so sorry :crybaby:


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm so sorry, I honestly couldnt imagine what your going through. I don't know what I'd do if that happened to Lex. I'm so so very sorry.


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh no no no...I'm so sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to you, Seiah and I want to wish you and Haylee our condolenses


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

So sorry to hear of your loss. any pup you get yo canname the same name dont fret over the clothes. I lost my dog LAdy I had tyo put her down after 17 years My next babies name is Lady. I swore off pets because the pain of losing her i couldnt bear. That lasted a week once my new baby arrived it actually took my mind off of the pain. people grieve differently 3 dogs later. i still miss my first Lady she will never be forgotten but these guys sure do help and helpped fill the void.


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Now I have told my daughter....

She said: " Its okay Mommy, just pray for her to come down from heaven!" I told her it wont work and she said: " Well, then we go an pick her up from heaven!" Because shes got something for her...     


Girls this is so hard  But I dont want to get you guys said...bad enough I am totally down....

We are going to my sisters house to take my mind of things ...hope it works...

Bye for now,


Nadine.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Unique said:


> Now I have told my daughter....
> 
> She said: " Its okay Mommy, just pray for her to come down from heaven!" I told her it wont work and she said: " Well, then we go an pick her up from heaven!" Because shes got something for her...
> 
> ...


when i had to euthanise my GSP my daughter didn't understand at all that tasha bird had to go to the vets and this is the last time she will see her. you see, to the outside world and untrained eye my tasha bird looked and acted very healthy so my daughter being 4 years old didn't understand that her doggy was sick. i didn't explain to her that she was getting euthanized or "put to sleep" i just told her that she was going to heaven when she got to the vets and she asked when she would be coming back from heaven and i said she wouldn't be. i bought a book (i gave it to a client at the animal hoppital cause she had the same problem) i can't remember what it is called, but i will find out and i highly recomend sitting and reading it to your daughter. don't expect her to fully understand cause she won't. and i know how hard it is to see your innocent baby grieve and you are trying to comfort them but inside you too are dying. if you need to, feel free to pm me.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

so so so sorry xxxx


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

hey,

i'm so sorry about Haylee !! i lost my first chi too  

i got cosmo a few days after that ,he really eased my pain!! at first you think it can't replace the one you initially loved ......but it really can !!
if i look now at pics of viper it's like a stranger and i can't remember how he was like.......i've had him for three weeks and it was only 3 months ago ......and boy i loved him to death !! i thought i was never getting over him ..............................

this all just to let you know....you can love that other one just as much and the pain will fade .

lots of kisses and hugs to you and your sweet daughter :wink: 

nat


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

I was so sad to read about the tragedy..I really hope you get over it soon and find a way to explain it to your little girl.I also think that getting a brother or sister of Haylee will ease the pain alot...


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Im so very sorry for your loss *hugs*
I agree with Lori that you should get another as it will help you and your daughter and im sure you will love the new pup very much. Good luck


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Nadine I'm so sorry for you and your daughter.
I can't imagine what you're going through, you were so excited.
I think you should take a brother or sister of Haylee's - If you feel you are ready.

Let us know what you decide and I'm sending thoughts your way!

Meg


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hello everyone!

I thought it all through a thousand times...
I decidet to .. . NOT to take a brother or sister of Haylee.
Would just hurt me to much and probably ALWAYS remember and make me very sad.

Now I have found a little world champion ...he needs a new home...he is 5 months old ...very pretty and a very very cute ...he loves to cuddle and is also very outgoing. I´m sure he can fill that huge empty space in my heart now.

What do you guys think? 



















Getting a boy would help me getting over her, because I cant compare so much... Hes beautyful isnt he?
Him AND Haylee would of been the best match EVER!

Once more, thank you guys so much! You are being such a GREAT help for me right now.

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

He's beautiful!! Take him if you really want to. I'm sure he will fill that void in your heart.It's ok that you are not going to take a bro/sis of Haylee. Do what makes you happy. :wave:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Nadine he is so gorgeous! IMO, it would probably help you to get this little guy. He sure is cute! Does he have a name?


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Yes his name is Bentley suits him I find!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

so sorry for your loss its been a bad month on here quite a few chi babies have passed away its heart breaking they are such delicate little things


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

He is just beautiful!!! I say yeahhhh get him, how can you not with a face like that


----------



## MommyofLola (May 20, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss and if there is anything I can do, please let me know.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh he is great! and the name is perfect for him!!!!


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Very sorry to hear that. prayers to you and your family.

God bless Haylee


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Nadine he is perfect  keep us posted on what you decide


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

He is a doll I can see why you would pick him and he would capture your heart :lol:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Bentley is adorable!! If this is what feels right to you, then he is the puppy for your family. I look forward to seeing more photos of him. When will you get him?? :angel10: 

*Nikki*


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I am so very sorry - I know how you must feel, and it is very difficult to explain to a child.

I lost my chi, Tia, last November and if I had not had Jasmine I honestly don't know how I could have handled it. So going forward and getting another chi now will help to ease the pain. I know it did for me.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your little girl.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm so deeply sorry for your loss. I do think Bentley is a lovely boy and I just know he will ease your grief. I think you're right not to get a sibling of Haylee so that no comparisons will ever be made.

Keep us posted and know that we're here to provide moral support.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG!!!! I'm SOOOOO sorry!!!! I knew as soon as I clicked on this post i would read something upsetting!  I think that if you are ready you should take Bently! He seems like such a prefect little chi boy and he's adorable!!!  I'm praying for you!!! {{{ HUGS }}}


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about Haylee. My heart goes out to you and your daughter.

WOW!! Bentley looks like Ritz!! I think you should get him. I can't resist that face!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm really sad for you


----------

